# Cougar Netzteil sleeven? "Garantie"



## -Maxemann- (15. September 2009)

Hallo Liebe Community bzw. Lieber Mitarbeiter ,
Ich möchte mir ein Cougar CM 550W zulegen und die Kabel sleeven,
wie sieht es nach diesem Eingriff mit der Garantie aus?
Gruß
Max


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (15. September 2009)

Die wird wohl erloschen sein, weil meißt ein Siegel draufklebt was du zum öffnen des Gehäuses entfernen musst = Garantie futsch. Jedenfalls Generell ob die allerdings ne Sonderregelung haben bezweifle ich.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. September 2009)

Öhm, die Kabel sind doch schon alle mit einem Metallgeflecht ummantelt, was möchtest du daran denn noch ändern??


----------



## exa (15. September 2009)

vllt Einzelsleeving in anderen Farben???

Die Garantie geht verloren, ich glaub das ist schon so wenn man nur die Stecker abnimmt, weil man dann ja leicht eine falsche Belegung bekommen könnte


----------



## DrSin (15. September 2009)

Ja sie geht verloren, ich hatte da schon gefragt.
Nen Sleeve in Weiß Orange Schwarz wäre trotzdem p0rn


----------



## Fabian (15. September 2009)

Also außer für eine andere Farbe sehe ich eigentlich keinen Grund die Kabelummantelung zu wechseln,die ist doch hochwertig....


----------



## Compucase (16. September 2009)

Hallo!
Wie die User schon richtig "vermuteten", erlischt die Garantie. Denn Du öffnest das Netzteil (die Sleeves reichen bis ins Innere und sind dort mit Kabelbindern fixiert) und "brichst" somit das Garantiesiegel.
Wenn Netzteile mit gebrochenem Siegel bei uns ankommen, tauschen wir diese in der Regel nicht.


----------



## Rauschel (24. November 2009)

und was ist wenn man es nur bis zum eingang des netzteils sleevt ? ^^ und somit das siegel verschlossen bleibt ?


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. November 2009)

Veränderung an der Beschaffenheit des Gerätes, kann auch zum Verlust der Garantie führen...


----------



## Compucase (26. November 2009)

Zum Sleeven müssen die Pins meist entfernt werden, was demnach auch zum Verlust der Garantie führt.


----------



## Speedguru (17. Januar 2010)

Ich habe auch ein CM550W...
Also verstehe ich das richtig, auch wenn ich nur die modularen Kabel (PCIE) sleeve ist die Garantie auch weg? Ich öffne ja nicht das Gehäuse...
ATX, 8Pol... würde ich eine Verlängerung kaufen und die dann sleeven, so ist die Garantie nicht weg, jedoch würde ich PCIE gerne sleeven.... wie sieht es denn da aus??

MFG

Speedguru


----------



## Compucase (18. Januar 2010)

Ja, denn dafür müssen die Stecker entfernt werden und durch unsachgemäße Montage können Beschädigungen entstehen. Also leider auch wieder Garantieverlust.


----------



## ZeroToxin (18. Januar 2010)

Lösung: PCIe Adapter/Verlängerungen kaufen, diese Sleeven und einfach dranhängen. somit kein Problem bei Garantie


----------

